# dx code tobacco screening



## paynecoder1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Can anyone help me I need an appropriate dx code for the screening of tobacco use that insurance co requires?  Thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 30, 2010)

V70.3, and I'd use modifier 32 on the CPT, in case they don't have routine coverage.


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Actually...*

Something from V72.6X may be more specific - like V72.63. I got V70.3 by looking up Screening, then Drug (It only had drug use by athletes, but I figured it was a place to start...) - Then I saw "insurance certification" under V70.3. But V72.6X is for blood/UA labs ordered as part of routine exam.


----------



## msrd_081002 (Jan 2, 2011)

*ICD:V70.3 +(Screening) V82.89*



paynecoder1 said:


> Can anyone help me I need an appropriate dx code for the screening of tobacco use that insurance co *requires*?  Thanks for any help I can get.



I'd like to *add* v82.89 to Brandi Tadlock's ICD choice v70.3. 

V70 categoty- General medical examination
Use *additional code* to identify any special *screening examination performed [V73.0-V82.9]**
*
Per the official ICD-9 Guidelines, I'd code V70.3 *+* V82.89 

Indication for screening (r/v) is "Insurance co requirement"-v70.3

Pls look up
Examination/medical [for] [of] insurance certification-V70.3 *+*
Special screening for other specified condition-v82.89

Need to look up for any H/O tobacco use(V15.82)/or counseling substance abuse(v65.42) done

Thanks


----------



## gtaylor (Jan 3, 2011)

*Questions within the tobacco screening question.*

was this a screening to be added to an e/m code?  If so, my question is how do you code an E/M (say 99215) with the tobacco screening/counseling?


----------



## encomma-watson (Jan 10, 2011)

*tobacco Screening*

Isn't V70.3 a diagnosis that would be used for a physical?  I am just confused.  I have been using per my practice administrator to use 99406 and 305.1.  I have been using 99214 w/25 modifier.  99406 w/59 modifier.  There are some new cpt codes as well new diagnosis codes for tobacco.


----------



## Biller385 (Jan 11, 2011)

Why are you putting a 59 modifier on 99406 an E/M code?


----------



## paynecoder1 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for your replies.  Just wanted to make sure I was on the right page.
Have a great one!!!!


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Biller385 said:


> Why are you putting a 59 modifier on 99406 an E/M code?



99406 shouldn't require a modifier to pay separately, but 59 wouldn't be appropriate, anyways. 99406 is from the Counseling Risk Factor Reduction and Behavior Change Intervention section, which says "They are distinct from other E/M services that may be reported separately when performed."


----------



## NIEVESM (Jan 27, 2011)

We use the V70.3 for sport physicals in our family practice. Now we do bill the office visit and the smoking cessation (99406 depending on the time Dr. spend counseling this is a must in the documentation) with no modifier we normally append a diagnosis to the 99406 like htn, asthma, any pulmonary condition that maybe worse by smoking then use 305.1 as a second code. So far we don't have any problem with reimbursement. Hope this may help!

ps Also may want to try 
V65.49


----------

